# [FreeNAS] Degraded pool not accessible



## vandelay (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi! I'm running a FreeNAS-server with FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p4 (revision 199506) on. 

I have a RAID-Z array setup with 4 x 1Tb disks. After removing one of them, for using in another computer. I started my Freenas up, believing that it still would be accesible with the 3 disks left in the pool. It starts up, and then gets accesible for lets say 5 min in a degraded state, then it seems to freeze. U can reach it through booth GUI and SSH, but the ZFS-part seems to be unaccesible after a little while. Have tried the ZFS command "replace", putting the old disk back without any success. How do I manage to get the pool up again. It doesnt seem to be that easy that I thought it would be... 

edit

After re-attaching the missing disk again, I manage to start resilvering the missing disk with command "replace". I removed the existing partition, that was still left on the disk, and this seemed to help, but the problem still remains with the system freezing (incl. the resilveringprocess) after about 5 min. I can still connect with the Freenas with booth SSH, and web-GUI, but anything that has to do with the ZFS-system seems unreachable....?

edit nr 2

Moved the 4 disks to new hardware - the same problem ocurs - system freezes after about 5 min while resilvering...a systembug? How am I suppose to solve this...anyone here wanna help me out?
All help really appreciated!Here's a printout of the info on the screen when sending the command "ZPOOL STATUS"



```
freenas:~# zpool status
  pool: Tank
 state: DEGRADED
 scrub: scrub in progress for 0h1m, 0.56% done, 5h40m to go
config:

	NAME                        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	Tank                        DEGRADED     0     0     0
	  raidz1                    DEGRADED     0     0     0
	    replacing               UNAVAIL      0 1.22K     0  insufficient replicas
	      4979939086327812651   REMOVED      0     0     0  was /dev/ad10/old
	      13839806204951011396  REMOVED      0     0     0  was /dev/ad8
	    ad12                    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad10                    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad14                    ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
freenas:~#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2011)

Reminder -> Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## vandelay (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for telling me. I've posted my problem on the Freenas-forum also, but seems like it's not that much activity on their forum, som hoping for someone here to help me...please


----------

